# Deere v. Mahindra



## WilAusTex (Jul 16, 2007)

Newbie here. I don't mean to open up the proverbial can of worms, but I'm at the ol' fork in the road. I know this topic has been discussed extensively regarding various manufacturers, but I'm going to try to limit this one to JD and Mahindra. Here's my skinny: I've got 500 acres in Menard County that I recently bought. I need to clear some roads, repair the existing ones, put in fences, dig out some tanks, etc. The ranch is used for hunting and recreation, although I will likely put in some food plots once my to do list gets manageable. This is a weekend/vacation kind of place. I've got a Mahindra dealer and JD dealer fairly close to me in Austin and somewhat on the way to Menard for me. I've researched both fairly extensively, and I've narrowed things down to a Mahindra 5525/6025 or the JD 5203. I like that the Mahindra's weigh more and seem to have more lifting power. I like the availability of JD parts, the reliability, etc. Amazingly, the prices are not too terribly far apart. So...here I am, trying to figure out what is going to be the better purchase. I hesitate to ask...but any thoughts or suggestions?
Thanks, and I look forward to learning more from this forum.
W.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum WilAusTex! Glad you found us and congratulations on closing on what sounds like a real nice place. 

In my opinion, 50% of the worth or value (if you will for lack of a better term) is the AFTER sale support the dealer provides for you. The best tractor built can potentially be a huge headache if the dealer is sloppy or provides poor after the sale customer support. 

Have you talked much with each dealer as well as snooped around the dealership shop to get a feel for how and what kind of customer support you might potentially be looking at after the sale? 

Another issue that is very important to consider is the features and systems you will want on the tractor that will work well with the intended applications you will put the tractor to. For example, do you want a power reverser? If you will be doing a lot of front end loader (FEL) or box blade work, a power reverser makes life a LOT easier and faster. For occasional use with the FEL or box blade you will not miss it much.

Another decision you need to consider is do you want 2WD or 4WD. On smaller compact and utility tractors especially if you are going to install a FEL, work extensively on hilly/sloping terrain, or operate in muddy/soft soil conditions; 4WD is a MUST. 4WD can add substantially to the cost. (anywher from $3,000 to $5,000 depending upon the size tractor) In most applications you can get by without it but when the occasional need arises, you REALLY need it. (when a tractor gets stuck.........it ain't pretty and it IS REALLY stuck)

Both Mahindra and Deere are good machines. My neighbor owns a 5205 and loves his. You may want to crank in some of the above issue (if you haven't already) and take another look at price with all of the extra's included before you make a final decision. 

Will you be buying any impliments such as a disk/harrow, tiller, box blade, etc.? Now might be a good time to roll up all of the impliments and accesories (such as sun canopy or work lights) into the sale of the tractor for a nice package deal discount. 

In the mean time, please feel free to post any question you have as I am sure other members will be very happy to share their thoughts and experiences with you.


----------



## WilAusTex (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks. I've got calls into both places for package prices on the tractor with box blade and post hole digger added. I'll see how far apart they end up being!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

If 4WD is not an issue and just a plain no frills reliable basic tractor is. The models you are looking at are great choices. You may want to take a look at the Deere 5103,5203, or 5303 tractors which provde about the best bang for the buck Deere can offer. 

Another brand you may also want to take a look at is Kioti. The Kioti DK65 or DK 55 would be very competitive products with the tractor models you are already considering.


----------



## haydenpage (Jul 7, 2007)

*deer all the way*

go deer,almost zero customer support with mahindra,from dealer to mahindra...very poor......................


----------

